# wire splicing



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi,
I'm a DCC newbie, am about to start wiring up my layout's main bus. I'll be using #10-2 low-voltage cable. 

What's the best approach for splicing branch feeder wires? I've seen cheap blade-type splice connectors:

http://www.amazon.com/Solderless-Wi...ire+splice

However, I can't tell if they'll tolerate direct burial & UV. Seems like they might crack apart over time(?). Any pointers?

Thanks,
===>Cliffy


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Absolutely do not use those. 

You want to solder the connections and then "pot" them in epoxy. Look for the stuff used to do this for landscape wiring. 

By 3m. 

Greg


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Greg. 
Is this what you're talking about? 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...a-_-Terminal+Connecting+Kits-_-9SIA0ZC09H3258


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Greg, I forgot to ask, how often (over what track distance) do you recommend putting 'feeders' in from the bus?


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Cliff, 

Per Greg's recommendation I'm running track leads every 25-30 feet. I'm not splicing my wires (#10 stranded) but using wiring nuts. All wire is going through 3/4 inch conduit with round - 4 opening junction boxes to splice off the track leads. I'm drilling holes in end-caps then silicone around the track wires to keep everything dry.
Hope that helps

Alan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes Cliffy, that 3m kit is good. They used to make an even cheaper one, you soldered your wires and then you had a little bag of epoxy, you squeezed it, the 2 parts could mix, you massaged it a bit and then stuck your wires in. Very inexpensive, very effective, and very ugly. 

The kit you have looks nicer and does not require soldering. 

And Alan correctly remembers my recommendation. I've been to too many layouts that had lighter wire and they were almost always in a situation later where they wished they put in more and larger feeders. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

When splicing wires together outdoors, it is imperative that the connection is twisted together, soldered, and then sealed against moisture. 
And if exposed, UV protection is also needed, so I prefer the low voltage wire sold in most home improvement stores (Lowes, Home Depot, and even Walmart). 
I have found 12 gauge, lots of 14 guage, and at end of season sales where a complete lighting kit is $10 and includes 50 foot of 14 guage, 10 12 volt lamps, and power pack.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I used to insist on soldering too, and I still do for myself, but times and products have changed, and the proper connectors and weatherproofing work fine without soldering. 

3m is not a company full of dummies, they have improved and designed and invented new techniques.

Greg


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Well they had one Dummie, but he got the boot years ago.























J.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Dan, Alan & Greg for your insights, I appreciate it!

Greg, when you first mentioned 3M potted connections, I though of what we sometimes use at work (the ScotchLok series), and I went *gulp*, big bucks! So I was relieved to see they had a landscaping-priced thing. It isn't potted though, it's filled with a grease. But like you said, they aren't dummies.

#10 stranded sounds good. I ordered a 250-ft spool last Saturday (good deal too), so that's what I'll be using.

25-30 feet sounds good.

Soldered + sealed sounds good.

So I just need to order those kits.

Thanks again for all your help guys,

===>Cliffy


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I found it, it is Scotchlok 3570 

http://www.foxelectricsupply.com/co...Detail.asp?qsCatID=26266&qsProductNo=3-M3570G 

I soldered the wired together, mixed the epoxy (you massage the package to mix the epoxy) cut one corner, jam the wires in there and use a ty-wrap to hold it in place until the epoxy sets... 

Greg


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Fantastic, thanks for looking this up Greg, I'll order some now!

(later edit)

It looks like that's the price per individual pack (not the 10-pack box), and you need 1 per wire (not per pair). Correct? So with 10 feeder pairs, it looks like I need 20 of these bad boys.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, per pack... per splice... ugly but very effective and very easy... their "new" ones are a tube with a filler cap and you pour the epoxy into it and fill it... looks nice but if you are burying the wire who cares (also more expensive) 

Greg


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Got the order in. How many wires have you soldered and spliced with one epoxy pack? You have to be able to do three, but how about four or five? 
Thanks again Greg


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Since things have become sort of intertwined with another thread at this point, I've aggregated my delirium there. Here's a link: 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The packs were pretty large Cliffy, I've done 3 of 10 gauge with thick insulation. I would guess if you are using 14 gauge (yep saw that!!) (should have gone to 12) ... 5 would not be out of the question. 

Greg


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Greg. You de man!


----------

